

Deis: Evolution of a Docker PaaS [video] - dragon13
http://deis.io/deis-at-dockercon-video/

======
csixty4
I've been looking forward to giving Deis a shot. I'm a huge fan of Dokku, and
Deis seems to be a very similar project with the added bonus of handling
scaling for you.

~~~
bacongobbler
If you need any help getting set up, we're quite receptive to questions on
#deis!

> I'm a huge fan of Dokku, and Deis seems to be a very similar project with
> the added bonus of handling scaling for you.

Deis is built to be a distributed system spanning an entire CoreOS cluster, so
scaling occurs horizontally and is naturally fault-tolerant. We have fleet to
thank for that :)

~~~
csixty4
> Deis is built to be a distributed system spanning an entire CoreOS cluster,
> so scaling occurs horizontally and is naturally fault-tolerant.

I love the sound of that.

